# standard poodle breeders - East Coast



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:welcome: Here are two suggestions to get you started.

You might contact Joan E. McFadden (Garnet Valley, PA) 
Unique Standard Poodles She has stunning poodles. I'm certain you'll find her very helpful. 

Poodle Club of American's Breeder referral East of the Mississippi:
Leslie Newing
Phone: (203) 255-3396 
Email: [email protected]
Accepting calls from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM Eastern time 
Leslie is a_ terrific_ resource to reach out to.

Good luck with your search!:clover:


----------

